# Military Hunting and Fishing Paracord projects



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

I have noticed others threads showing off some of there paracord projects. I thought I would do the same. Let me know if you have any questions about any of the knots or projects that you see.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Really nice pics. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the mummies. What is the black and olive green colored one on the MacBook?


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I like the mummies. What is the black and olive green colored one on the MacBook?


he black and green one on the mac is a little finger hole lanyard. It is a branicle knot followed by a cobra to creat a finger hole to get your knife or keys out of your pocket quickly. It also serves as a good self defense tool, creating a handle to swing your keys at the attacker. 

Thanks more pics will be up soon. Lots more projects that I did not get uploaded yet.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work! Really awesome stuff.

I know one questions gets asked a lot, so I will ask it in hope you can provide some detail.

When creating the dog leash, how did you secure the handle to the long part of the leash. People often wonder how to tie in two lengths into one. How did you do it?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Mil_HandF said:


> he black and green one on the mac is a little finger hole lanyard. It is a branicle knot followed by a cobra to creat a finger hole to get your knife or keys out of your pocket quickly. It also serves as a good self defense tool, creating a handle to swing your keys at the attacker.
> 
> Thanks more pics will be up soon. Lots more projects that I did not get uploaded yet.


Nice idea. So do you make the handle first then the main body or vice versa?


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Vin said:


> Nice work! Really awesome stuff.
> 
> I know one questions gets asked a lot, so I will ask it in hope you can provide some detail.
> 
> When creating the dog leash, how did you secure the handle to the long part of the leash. People often wonder how to tie in two lengths into one. How did you do it?


 
For the dog leash pictured above, I start at the Buckle and then work my way to the handle. Once I get the leash and the handle the lenth that i want, I will loop over the cobra forming the circle, running the inner and outer strands through an existing knot on the leash. I take and split the two diffrent colors and run one up the dog leash and the other down making a king cobra, thus the little patch of tan that you see in the pic below the handle.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Nice idea. So do you make the handle first then the main body or vice versa?


You have to start with the barnicle knot and then do the the handle portion. Easy once you do it once. Give it a try!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

There are some awesome projects in here. I'm diggin' the scorpion!


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> There are some awesome projects in here. I'm diggin' the scorpion!


Thanks it took a lot of stoping and thinking to figure out. I want to make a couple more!


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Mil_HandF said:


> You have to start with the barnicle knot and then do the the handle portion. Easy once you do it once. Give it a try!


I made a barnacle knot two days ago. After the barnacle I tied a diamond knot then left some length to hang out my pocket a little then another diamond knot followed by a cobra weave with a split key ring. All in OD color paracord.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I made a barnacle knot two days ago. After the barnacle I tied a diamond knot then left some length to hang out my pocket a little then another diamond knot followed by a cobra weave with a split key ring. All in OD color paracord.


Do you have a pic, or did you already post it?


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

*Been Busy*

Sorry I have been AFK the last couple of months. Got a little busy with everything. Made some new fun stuff though.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

So let me know what you think. Or what you want to know about and ill let you know.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work! How secure are those compasses in the Paracord? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Nice work! How secure are those compasses in the Paracord?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


 
They are secure, along with the tension of the cord I also applied a small amount of super glue to make sure to hold them in place.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Another paracord animal 


















Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow a pink paracord elephant. That's very unique!


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

When I saw a pink elephant, I knew it was time to quit drinking!


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> When I saw a pink elephant, I knew it was time to quit drinking!



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

Very impressive! Great work!


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

What knot is the black and orange leash?


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Snake knot and barnacle knot 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

